# SW Duration Interior



## SPB (Nov 28, 2009)

I am repainting a walls of a house that had previous used Glidden. The problem is as soon as you touch it or brush againist it it leaves marks and if you try to wipe it off it creats a very shiny sheen. It is an Eggshell and a beige color. I am going to repiant the parts that are used most often such as the main hallway and walls on the satairs leading down to the basement.

I am looking at using the Sherwin Williams Duration Interior paint. There are a couple of questions I had regarding this product. 

1. Does Matte have a sheen to it similar to Eggshell? How much of a Sheen does Satin have? Is it close to a Behr or Glidden Eggshell?

2. Is this going to be very durable and will i be able to touch the walls and not worry about leaving prints and scuff marks? This will be very high traffic areas.

3. Does it have a rough grainy feel to it?

I am looking for the most durable paint and something close to the same sheen to the Glidden Eggshell without giving up durability.

Any comments would be appreciated.


----------



## WAGGZ (Apr 2, 2009)

1) Your SW store is probably painted with Duration matte (depending on the region), so you be the judge.

2) yes

3) no


----------



## NCPaint1 (Aug 6, 2009)

I agree with what waggz said. Yes it will be durable in a light to medium color. The matte finish is basically in between a flat and eggshell finish. 

If it were a darker color I would recommend AURA from BM. The acrylic colorants used in that product will be much more durable and resist burnishing better than the Duration ( Blend-A-Color ) tints.


----------



## DeanV (Apr 18, 2007)

If you run your hand over the wall, Duration matte is rough feeling.


----------



## One Coat Coverage (Oct 4, 2009)

Forget Duration, its too expensive. The Promar 200 line is fine.


----------



## DeanV (Apr 18, 2007)

ProMar is kind of junky paint though. There are worse out there, but the contractor lines from SW (ProMar***) or the Super**** lines from BM are anything but stellar products. Ceilings, apartments or cheap jobs only IMHO.


----------



## y.painting (Jul 19, 2009)

One Coat Coverage said:


> Forget Duration, its too expensive. The Promar 200 line is fine.


:no:

What are you painting? Apartment complex or a custom-built home?


----------



## SPB (Nov 28, 2009)

Is the Matte finish in Duration going to have the same duability as the satin but just a different sheen. Thats what the marketing materials say but I find that hard to believe.


----------



## Picky Painter (Oct 7, 2009)

SPB, you seem determined to go with SW, why not go with the BM aura line and put your mind at ease instead? I'll tell you about a little experience I had with aura to try and sway you. I was hired to prime/paint a wall-to-wall cabinet in a room that had two week old eggshell aura on the walls. Somehow I had gotten a little brush swipe of primer on the wall adjacent to the cabinet without realizing it and the primer had a chance to dry. I rubbed the area with a damp rag "knowing" that I was going to hurt the wall paint before I got the primer off. When all was said and done the primer was all gone and the sheen on the aura had not been burnished in the slightest way. When viewed from all angles there was absolutely no hint that I had just washed that spot for five minutes. This is the advantage of aura.


----------



## Outback Painting (Nov 21, 2009)

I have never used Aura because BM is hard to come by here in San Diego, but I use Duration a lot. I used it on a job over a year ago, painting the common areas in two buildings with about 50 condos in La Jolla. They had me back about a month ago to touch up because I guess the residents/vacation renters had been pretty tough on it, all the scuff marks clean up fine with a damp rag (zero burnish marks) and I filled and touched up any gouges and scratch marks and everything settled down like new again. Needless to say the property management were very happy and Duration did what it is supposed to do.


----------



## One Coat Coverage (Oct 4, 2009)

y.painting said:


> :no:
> 
> What are you painting? Apartment complex or a custom-built home?


What is your problem with 200? IMO Duration was made for homeowners that SW can easily sell overpriced paint to. I have 200 on all of the walls in my 105 year old home, and I stand behind it completly. It costs me about $18 a gallon. If you want to spend double on Duration, then go ahead. IMO there is no differance. The 200 Low Sheen line is just about the same as the Duration Matte. I use superpaint on my trim and CHB on ceilings at about $55 for a five gallon bucket. Its great paint that covers very well. I use the exterior Duration in very limited circumstances. I only paint at one apartment building. We are not apartment painters. As you all know, they don't pay well. But the one that i've been at for years is in Downtown Cleveland, and actually pays me well, and yes, we use 200.


----------



## aaron61 (Apr 29, 2007)

Not trying to ruffle any feathers but I think some guys get to caught up in the artistic side of painting and forget that most HO's know its just a wall or baseboards. A good upper mid grade paint will do just as well "in most cases". I would bet dollars to doughnuts that quite a few of you have not won a project because you are using high end materials that are not necessary. IMHO


----------



## DeanV (Apr 18, 2007)

I consider the ProMar and SuperSpec product to be low-mid quality at best. I think I would rather put a top line product from Valspar or (shuddering) even Behr on my walls than those.


----------



## MJpainter (Oct 7, 2008)

I'm sorry but i refuse to use duration ever again. I almost would rather use sher scrub over duration. I will never use promar 200 ever again as well.


----------



## WAGGZ (Apr 2, 2009)

MJpainter said:


> I'm sorry but i refuse to use duration ever again. I almost would rather use sher scrub over duration. I will never use promar 200 ever again as well.


Why?


----------



## capitalcity painting (Apr 28, 2008)

I cant understand why all these people are in love with Sher-scrub, yes its good for $11 but compared to duration it is crap and anybody that says its better then duration some how probably shouldnt be painting. Not trying to be an ass hole but Im just tired of all these idiots saying sher-scrub is better then duration when it is only a descent ceiling or apartment paint


----------



## WAGGZ (Apr 2, 2009)

There is no difference between a Camaro and an Aston Martin. I mean they're practically the same car.


----------



## One Coat Coverage (Oct 4, 2009)

I've never even heard of sher-scrub, but can anyone tell me what the big problem with promar 200 is? I don't have a problem with Duration other than the inflated price. I do not use promar 400. I have actually experimented with just about every paint on the market and found 200 to be cost effective, easy to work with, and durable. Have any of you had problems with it?


----------



## WAGGZ (Apr 2, 2009)

I'm not anti-PM. But it is what it is. A week after you paint they probably both look just as good. But not a couple years later. Plus I normally ask my customers do you want good - PM 200, better - Classic 99, or best - DH (paint) before I give them a price. I don't mind using any of these 3 products, so I leave the decision up to the customer.


----------



## tsunamicontract (May 3, 2008)

what you are talking about when the paint gets shinny when you touch it, that is called burnishing. What are you painting SPB? Are you a painting contractor? And I don't care what who says, a matte finish is never going to be quite as durable as a satin. I would not go duration, I 6th the aura suggestion. Get your BM store to demo you a gallon maybe.


----------



## michfan (Jul 6, 2008)

capitalcity painting said:


> I cant understand why all these people are in love with Sher-scrub, yes its good for $11 but compared to duration it is crap and anybody that says its better then duration some how probably shouldnt be painting. Not trying to be an ass hole but Im just tired of all these idiots saying sher-scrub is better then duration when it is only a descent ceiling or apartment paint


I actually had a SW associate tell me that sher-scrub was not in the ballpark for us as far as materials go. He knows we rarely stoop below cashmere and he said there is a place for sher-scrub and that was apartments. Never used the stuff myself, but I'm not too interested in trying it after his advice.


----------



## y.painting (Jul 19, 2009)

WAGGZ said:


> I'm not anti-PM. But it is what it is. A week after you paint they probably both look just as good. But not a couple years later. Plus I normally ask my customers do you want good - PM 200, better - Classic 99, or best - DH (paint) before I give them a price. I don't mind using any of these 3 products, so I leave the decision up to the customer.


:notworthy::notworthy::notworthy:


----------



## MJpainter (Oct 7, 2008)

WAGGZ said:


> Why?


The price of duration does not justify the results. I am not impressed with darker colors with duration. It can leave dry roller marks which can add more labor time to eliminate. Duration home seems to be an ongoing learning curve for me. As far as the 200 goes, I think Sher scrub's ending results are better. It is harder to push but my experiences with it has been better than 200. I have no problem using 200 for lighter colors such as white but never darker.


----------



## MJpainter (Oct 7, 2008)

capitalcity painting said:


> I cant understand why all these people are in love with Sher-scrub, yes its good for $11 but compared to duration it is crap and anybody that says its better then duration some how probably shouldnt be painting. Not trying to be an ass hole but Im just tired of all these idiots saying sher-scrub is better then duration when it is only a descent ceiling or apartment paint


I don't think anybody is saying that sher scrub is better than duration. It revolves more around the price and the results of duration. Its fine paint if it cost more like $20. The favorable opinions for sher scrub varies across regions. My SW rep told me that in his region, sher scub is taking the place for 200 in sales. Other parts of the state, painters refuse to change from 200. So in other words it just seems to come down to whether you like Coke or Pepsi. Some people like coke and others prefer Pepsi. But lets be real, whoever likes Pepsi are idiots and shouldn't be drinking soda in the first place, right?


----------



## JAYJAY (Sep 13, 2008)

I prefer SHer-scrub to over priced over hyped duration and it's water - down cousin pro mar200. 

Yes in some colors and some areas SS is not always the answer, but in 75% of situations it has serviced us well.


----------



## aaron61 (Apr 29, 2007)

I feel like an idiot...I have never even heard of "Sher Scrub" It's not even mentioned on their website anywhere. Please fill me in??


----------



## WAGGZ (Apr 2, 2009)

y.painting said:


> :notworthy::notworthy::notworthy:


After I wrote this I forgot to say I don't give 100% choice to the HO, if I know there is a certain product that must be used. 



MJpainter said:


> The price of duration does not justify the results. I am not impressed with darker colors with duration. It can leave dry roller marks which can add more labor time to eliminate. Duration home seems to be an ongoing learning curve for me. As far as the 200 goes, I think Sher scrub's ending results are better. It is harder to push but my experiences with it has been better than 200. I have no problem using 200 for lighter colors such as white but never darker.



The first couple times I used it I didn't like it. But I love it now and use it everything I get. The way you feel about DH is the way I fell about BM Regal. I painted walls with it 2 jobs ago. I hated it. I was helping my dad on this job he's a BM guy I'm a SW guy. I guess it's just all in what you get used to. One thing I will say about DH matte, is that I think it's the same thing as P & L Accolade velvet. It paints just alike to me. Looks the same on the wall. P & L better price.


----------



## Mantis (Aug 4, 2008)

The only thing i didnt like about Duration matte was the feel of it when it dries. Other than that it lays off well and goes on decently. It has great washability going for it as well, but I generally cannot find a reason to use it. We'll use Cashmere, Regal, or Hallmark before spending extra cash on Duration.

I guess I'll put my 2 cents into the pro-mar/sherscrub debate as well  
The only paint in the pro-mar line i will ever use is the Low Sheen. The pro-mar flat is watered down clay in a bucket, the higher sheens drag like mad. I rate Sher-scrub flat one step above pro-mar flat. It's a cheap apartment grade paint made to touch-up very well, and it does. It has good hide and covers well, goes on smooth, and touches up great. But it also burnishes easily and has no washability. 

I'll use sher-scrub all day for apartment/rental repaints. New construction and customers who want it, get the higher quality paint line like the Cashmere/Regal.


----------



## Outback Painting (Nov 21, 2009)

WAGGZ said:


> One thing I will say about DH matte, is that I think it's the same thing as P & L Accolade velvet. It paints just alike to me. Looks the same on the wall. P & L better price.



Pratt & Lambert is owned by Sherwin-Williams so I wouldn't doubt that its almost the exact same product.
As far as the debate between Duration Home and ProMar 200 goes, both will look fine when you leave the job, sure with Duration Home you may need more skill and know how to make it look awesome, but if your concerned about how it will last for the customer after you leave then you can't honestly believe ProMar 200 will do the same as Duration Home because it won't and it doesn't (talk to your SW rep, he will give you all the scrub cycle details etc.) I usually only recommend Duration Home to customers who have kids and want very durable easy to clean surface, or high traffic areas on commercial jobs because most people don't want to pay for it, but the ones who do fork out the extra they do get what they pay for.


----------



## WisePainter (Dec 27, 2008)

I worked for S.W. as a grommit sales boy...trust me, they are lying their arses off and getting richer for doing it.
For all you know, "Duration Home" could very well be watered down Pro200 with a higher price tag.

Classic99 is.


----------



## Picky Painter (Oct 7, 2009)

WisePainter said:


> I worked for S.W. as a grommit sales boy...trust me, they are lying their arses off and getting richer for doing it.
> For all you know, "Duration Home" could very well be watered down Pro200 with a higher price tag.
> 
> Classic99 is.


I don't know if you wanna make a comment like the above on a public forum, Wise. I wouldn't want to be charged with libel or slander or whatever the legal dept can come up with.


----------



## WisePainter (Dec 27, 2008)

Picky Painter said:


> I don't know if you wanna make a comment like the above on a public forum, Wise. I wouldn't want to be charged with libel or slander or whatever the legal dept can come up with.


 
Which part of my post should I lose sleep over? 
I am very well aware that they read these sites to see what we are saying.

Besides they do not want to raise any eyebrows by revealing that they are labeling the _same_ formula as different products and raising the prices...

Look my point is if you rely on a person that does not paint for a living to give you info on why *their* product is better, you may need to find different work.
I love how the employees stress that they did side by side comparisons with competitors in the back on a small peice of drywall and found S.W. to be the best evar.
lol.

no.


----------



## aaron61 (Apr 29, 2007)

So, Wise, you are saying their specs/data sheets on their products are BS????


----------



## WisePainter (Dec 27, 2008)

aaron61 said:


> So, Wise, you are saying their specs/data sheets on their products are BS????


I have already made my point.

MSDS sheets do not contain a chemical make up of their products, they only tell you how to keep the paint out of your eyes...


----------



## aaron61 (Apr 29, 2007)

so this http://www.paintdocs.com/webmsds/webPDF.jsp?SITEID=STORECAT&prodno=650096514&doctype=MSDS&lang=E is not a chemical make up....R U high!!!!!


----------



## One Coat Coverage (Oct 4, 2009)

I have my suspicians about certain products being the same thing with differant labels.


----------



## aaron61 (Apr 29, 2007)

Wow...That's pretty unethical... I would be extremely surprised that they could get away with that without their competition calling them on it.


----------



## aaron61 (Apr 29, 2007)

If you guys really believe this then I would venture to say it is the same throughout the industry.

Maybe I'm just a little gullible but I'm pretty sure I can tell the difference in a $40 a gallon paint & a $20 a gallon paint. Although I would have a hard time justifying using the $40 over the $20 "interior" unless maybe I'm painting the Taj Mahal!!


----------



## Outback Painting (Nov 21, 2009)

Some of you guys are really geeking up the site with your paint company conspiracy theories. If you can't tell the difference when your using it or after the job is finished between ProMar 200 and Duration Home maybe you should pay more attention.
Sure the paint companies are getting rich as hell, that's why they are in business right? 
I think the bottom line is if your customer won't pay for it don't use it! Pretty simple.


----------



## JAYJAY (Sep 13, 2008)

Mantis said:


> The only thing i didnt like about Duration matte was the feel of it when it dries. Other than that it lays off well and goes on decently. It has great washability going for it as well, but I generally cannot find a reason to use it. We'll use Cashmere, Regal, or Hallmark before spending extra cash on Duration.
> 
> I guess I'll put my 2 cents into the pro-mar/sherscrub debate as well
> The only paint in the pro-mar line i will ever use is the Low Sheen. The pro-mar flat is watered down clay in a bucket, the higher sheens drag like mad. I rate Sher-scrub flat one step above pro-mar flat. It's a cheap apartment grade paint made to touch-up very well, and it does. It has good hide and covers well, goes on smooth, and touches up great. But it also burnishes easily and has no washability.
> ...


I agree with most everything said! Sher-scrub is a lil bit lacking on maintanence aspects for kids, mutts, etc.... Most interiors we do there are not many kids present and if there are any they have been 10 years and older. I am not sure why that is, but on the last three interiors we have done the kids are all old. If kids are a concern we typically go with a local private label that has the best of all worlds.


----------



## y.painting (Jul 19, 2009)

aaron61 said:


> R U high!!!!!


Too much *Ethylene Glycol *at 1% by weight, and 0.12 mm vapor pressure


----------



## bikerboy (Sep 16, 2007)

Duration feels rough because it is a ceramic paint. (crushed ceramic inside) That is the main reason for its anti-burnishing and durability.


----------



## DeanV (Apr 18, 2007)

All the other ceramic paints I use are smooth, since they have ceramic microspheres. Duration (from the label) used feldspar, not ceramic, unless they changed since I used it last.


----------



## SWGuy (Jun 26, 2009)

bikerboy said:


> Duration feels rough because it is a ceramic paint. (crushed ceramic inside) That is the main reason for its anti-burnishing and durability.


 
Duration Home is not a ceramic paint. and I can tell you that it is not a crossover from another product. But, I am sure that you guys will believe what you want to believe.


----------



## Outback Painting (Nov 21, 2009)

Duration is actually a type of plastic. Sherwin-Williams invented the formula which hasn't been used before by anyone. I think they also patented the formula, check with your rep, he should give you more detailed information about it.


----------



## tntpainting (Apr 3, 2008)

*P*

Duration is great stuff and is about 2x more than pm 200 but anyone that uses both with regularity you can justify using duration it is the best paint out there bar none and I use it almost always matte finish is very washable try scrubbing pm 200 see how that works ,no comparison


----------



## Outback Painting (Nov 21, 2009)

tntpainting said:


> Duration is great stuff and is about 2x more than pm 200 but anyone that uses both with regularity you can justify using duration it is the best paint out there bar none and I use it almost always matte finish is very washable try scrubbing pm 200 see how that works ,no comparison


Couldn't agree more! Well said.:thumbsup:


----------



## One Coat Coverage (Oct 4, 2009)

tntpainting said:


> Duration is great stuff and is about 2x more than pm 200 but anyone that uses both with regularity you can justify using duration it is the best paint out there bar none and I use it almost always matte finish is very washable try scrubbing pm 200 see how that works ,no comparison


I've never known anyone that actually SCRUBS their walls. I know people wash their walls, but when I think of scrubbing, I'm thinking elbow grease. Who does that, and how can they get that dirty in the first place? If you periodicly wash your walls, then you shouldn't have to scrub them. Anyone who lets their walls get so nasty that they need the most durable paint ever made probably will never scrub them anyway.


----------



## DeanV (Apr 18, 2007)

To be honest, I think only "scrubbable" paints are truly washable. Stuff that is just labeled washable burnishes too easily when washing. Also, the cheaper resins are not as stain resistant to start with.


----------



## tntpainting (Apr 3, 2008)

dean i just meant that it cleans up well (washability)


----------



## capitalcity painting (Apr 28, 2008)

MJpainter said:


> I don't think anybody is saying that sher scrub is better than duration. It revolves more around the price and the results of duration. Its fine paint if it cost more like $20. The favorable opinions for sher scrub varies across regions. My SW rep told me that in his region, sher scub is taking the place for 200 in sales. Other parts of the state, painters refuse to change from 200. So in other words it just seems to come down to whether you like Coke or Pepsi. Some people like coke and others prefer Pepsi. But lets be real, whoever likes Pepsi are idiots and shouldn't be drinking soda in the first place, right?


Your going to use a pepsi and coke comparison to Duration and Sher-scrub.....really. That is a little absurd considering pepsi and coke are the same price and is merely preference. I could see that when comparing Cashmere to Superpaint as they are both equal in price and have their own things going for them. If you honeslty would say that sherscrub is better then Duration then I assume you would prefer a 2 bit ***** over Angelina Jolie.

The way that I justify the high price is like this. One bedroom- $400 labor with 1 gallon of paint- Sherscrub - $11 or Duration- $35 Now if I were paying for room to be painted and was told you can have the best that will look better and last forever with great washability for $435 or you can have something that looks ok and will probably need to be repainted in 3-5 years for $411 which one am I going to choose. It may be high but most of our cost is in labor so stop being so cheap and buy good materials. I bet you dont buy cheap dropclothes so stop putting cheap paint on your customers walls. Remember word of mouth is good for business and good products will give you better longer lasting results which will lead to better word of mouth


----------



## WAGGZ (Apr 2, 2009)

That's my thing, paint is such a small part of the price. Why not spend a little more on paint rather than having someone come sooner for the repaint.


----------



## NCPaint1 (Aug 6, 2009)

Ahhhhhhhh!!!! He said she said.....who cares, use what you like!! Most importantly, instead of selling the customer on a certain product, sell them on color!!! Did you know, on average a person who puts color on their walls will most likely re-paint within 3-5 years....a person who paints their walls white or off white will most likely re-paint every 7-10 years. Regardless of the product used!!


----------



## y.painting (Jul 19, 2009)

NCPaint1 said:


> Did you know, on average a person who puts color on their walls will most likely re-paint within 3-5 years....a person who paints their walls white or off white will most likely re-paint every 7-10 years. Regardless of the product used!!


Interesting. Who did this research?


----------



## PaintMe201 (Sep 16, 2009)

selling color is the Benjamin Moore line of paint selling.. that's their new thing.. and going back to using the same product but just relabeling it under another name.. We sell numerous different lines and I'm well aware that some very deep bases in "medium grades" are the same exact product as the very deep bases in the "better grades"... why spend money to create a new product and create another sku whne they can make the same product in a batch and just relabel it.


----------



## MJpainter (Oct 7, 2008)

capitalcity painting said:


> Your going to use a pepsi and coke comparison to Duration and Sher-scrub.....really. That is a little absurd considering pepsi and coke are the same price and is merely preference. I could see that when comparing Cashmere to Superpaint as they are both equal in price and have their own things going for them. If you honeslty would say that sherscrub is better then Duration then I assume you would prefer a 2 bit ***** over Angelina Jolie.
> 
> Did I once say that sher scrub was better than duration? I don't think I did. More or less my point revolved around that it comes down to a painters opinion of what paint works best for them. My pepsi and coke reference was in regards to 200 and sher scrub not sher scrub and duration. It would be very ignorant of me to say that a $30 is the same as a $12 paint. Duration is a fine paint if and when the customer requests it, but on certaion applications I would diffenetly educate my customers that using duration is not always neccessary in comparison to costs and quality.
> 
> If you need any further explination on what you didnt understand after this, please let me know. Maybe you should send me a private message instead, because asking me whether i prefer a 2 bit ***** over Angelina Jolie, does not look to professional on a public forum. Thank you :thumbsup:


----------



## capitalcity painting (Apr 28, 2008)

Did I once say that sher scrub was better than duration? I don't think I did. More or less my point revolved around that it comes down to a painters opinion of what paint works best for them. My pepsi and coke reference was in regards to 200 and sher scrub not sher scrub and duration. It would be very ignorant of me to say that a $30 is the same as a $12 paint. Duration is a fine paint if and when the customer requests it, but on certaion applications I would diffenetly educate my customers that using duration is not always neccessary in comparison to costs and quality. 

If you need any further explination on what you didnt understand after this, please let me know. Maybe you should send me a private message instead, because asking me whether i prefer a 2 bit ***** over Angelina Jolie, does not look to professional on a public forum. Thank you :thumbsup:[/quote]

Maybe I misunderstood as I thought you were saying sherscrub was better and maybe I jumped the gun because a couple contractors that I know locally have actually made that comment and were dead serious. And as far as looking professional on here I dont really care. I thought that this was a site to talk about jobs, help each other out, and occasionally crack on each other. I didnt mean for you to take it so personal. I see most of these people on here as friends even though I dont really know them and thats what I do with my friends, I bust their balls a little when we disagree on things.


----------



## NCPaint1 (Aug 6, 2009)

y.painting said:


> Interesting. Who did this research?



I read that a few years ago in a magazine....I think it was "Painting & Decorating Retailer" Cant remember for sure though, but thought it was interesting.


----------



## aaron61 (Apr 29, 2007)

NCPaint1 said:


> Ahhhhhhhh!!!! He said she said.....who cares, use what you like!! Most importantly, instead of selling the customer on a certain product, sell them on color!!! Did you know, on average a person who puts color on their walls will most likely re-paint within 3-5 years....a person who paints their walls white or off white will most likely re-paint every 7-10 years. Regardless of the product used!!


I think you were reading my mind...


----------



## bikerboy (Sep 16, 2007)

One Coat Coverage said:


> I've never known anyone that actually SCRUBS their walls. .


My house was the hang out for little kids. Think staircases, kids don't use handrails. Also around switchplates. Nuff said.

Oh yeah......I SCRUB!!


----------



## MJpainter (Oct 7, 2008)

capitalcity painting said:


> Maybe I misunderstood as I thought you were saying sherscrub was better and maybe I jumped the gun because a couple contractors that I know locally have actually made that comment and were dead serious. And as far as looking professional on here I dont really care. I thought that this was a site to talk about jobs, help each other out, and occasionally crack on each other. I didnt mean for you to take it so personal. I see most of these people on here as friends even though I dont really know them and thats what I do with my friends, I bust their balls a little when we disagree on things.


I hear ya on the sherscrub. I know people that think the same way and I also know people who think that expensive paints such as duration are the only way to go. 

As far as me being offended, I'm not. I hear ya with the cracking jokes, I do the same thing. I would be a Nancy if I didn't do the same thing. I just try to avoid doing that on the internet, because there is a possibility that it could come back to hurt me if someone knew who I was. Its a internet phobia thing. Also as far as I can tell you and I do not really disagree, just a misunderstanding with a point I was trying to make.


----------



## One Coat Coverage (Oct 4, 2009)

PaintMe201 said:


> selling color is the Benjamin Moore line of paint selling.. that's their new thing.. and going back to using the same product but just relabeling it under another name.. We sell numerous different lines and I'm well aware that some very deep bases in "medium grades" are the same exact product as the very deep bases in the "better grades"... why spend money to create a new product and create another sku whne they can make the same product in a batch and just relabel it.


Thats exactly what I was told at a certain paint store before.


----------



## nEighter (Nov 14, 2008)

sherscrub is no good that is for sure, sooo much better out there.


----------



## NCPaint1 (Aug 6, 2009)

bikerboy said:


> My house was the hang out for little kids. Think staircases, kids don't use handrails. Also around switchplates. Nuff said.
> 
> Oh yeah......I SCRUB!!




Why not use a really cheap flat and just touch up instead of washing/scrubbing? To me thats easier than washing anyways.


----------



## SouthernAccent (Oct 6, 2009)

I use SW Super Paint interior. It has scrubability, coverage, color retention and excellent adhesion. My price here in GA is ~$22/gal. As mentioned above, I explain to the customer the difference in materials and prices. 8 out of 10 times they say, "Use the middle one." In my case, the middle one is Super Paint Interior. 

I feel the price difference between the products are mostly justified. The lifetime warranty alone for Duration can seem to be worth the extra cheddar.


----------



## PauliePaint (Feb 25, 2009)

I get the Duration matte for $32 after taxes, Aura costs me $50. My mind is made up right there!


----------



## NCPaint1 (Aug 6, 2009)

PauliePaint said:


> I get the Duration matte for $32 after taxes, Aura costs me $50. My mind is made up right there!


Yeah, your mind.....maybe not the customers


----------



## The paint whisperer (Oct 18, 2007)

Pm200 here.....To me, I just do what is best for my Business.
Some guys like to play more for paint, tools and vans/trucks..... more power to them. But when they don't get enough works to cover their A$$, don't blame on economy:blink:


----------



## capitalcity painting (Apr 28, 2008)

The paint whisperer said:


> Pm200 here.....To me, I just do what is best for my Business.
> Some guys like to play more for paint, tools and vans/trucks..... more power to them. But when they don't get enough works to cover their A$$, don't blame on economy:blink:


So we should all use cheap paint, cheap tools, and drive around a junker to work just in case we dont get the work lined up to cover our overhead. Your company will never get bigger or better being scared to invest in it. In fact investing in your company is the best way to overcome the bad economic times were having


----------



## jack pauhl (Nov 10, 2008)

WAGGZ said:


> 1) Your SW store is probably painted with Duration matte (depending on the region), so you be the judge.
> 
> 2) yes
> 
> 3) no


WHOA! dude dont be telling him Duration matte wont burnish. It will and if i have to post some hi-res photos and HD video i will.


----------



## NJPainter (Feb 5, 2008)

WisePainter said:


> Which part of my post should I lose sleep over?
> I am very well aware that they read these sites to see what we are saying.
> 
> Besides they do not want to raise any eyebrows by revealing that they are labeling the _same_ formula as different products and raising the prices...
> ...


 I couldn't have said it better... ha


----------



## PaintinNC (Dec 20, 2009)

It has always been my experience that BM is overpriced and "just a name". I know there are a lot of BM dealers and users on this site but that has just been my experience. I have been with SW for over 12 yrs and I can definitely tell you that there are no products that are just "repackages" of other products. Having said all that I do not care for Duration Home all that much myself. I did paint my store myself with it. It is not gritty or rough feeling, it came out smooth. It covered as well as SuperPaint (my favorite). Before anyone on this forum lights me up I can honestly say that in my 12 yrs I have used around 15 different lines of SW paint and have field tested numerous other companies paint. Is SW the best everytime, no but most of the time it is better. Do some "lower end" SW products perform very well, of course they do. A smart person once told me "Paint is paint, I buy a company and their salespeople." You can get decent paint in a lot of places, but there are few where you can get good service to go with it.


----------

